# Sacramento vs. Indiana Game Thread (12/3)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Sacramento vs. Indiana Game Thread (12/03)*

 *vs.* 

*Sacramento Kings (10-5) vs. Indiana Pacers (10-5)
Arco Arena, Friday December 3rd, 2004
7:30pm PT, ESPN/CSN-Sacramento *

*Probable Starters*





































Brad Miller/Chris Webber/Peja Stojakovic/Doug Christie/Mike Bibby 





































John Edwards/Austin Croshere/James Jones/Fred Jones/Jamaal Tinsley 

-Pacers board game thread


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

This was the Pacers lineup for their last game vs. the L.A. Clippers (box score). If there are any updates tomorrow, I will update it.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

indy 87
kings 114

peja 27pts 6rebs 2stl
webb 24pts 9rebs 6dimes
brad 18pts 11rebs 
bibby 20pts 6 dimes


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Kings: 95
Pacers: 88


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

NBA.com Preview


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Help is on the way for the Pacers, however. Austin Croshere, who sat out Wednesdays' game with a fractured right rib, hopes to play Friday in Sacramento. Jamaal Tinsley (bruised left thigh) and Scot Pollard (sore lower back) also could play after sitting out on Wednesday. And, Anthony Johnson will come off the suspended list to play in that game.


http://www.indystar.com/articles/3/199105-5093-179.html

Harrison is questionable for tonight.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Kings 99
Pacers 90

Peja 28pts.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers 88
Kings 76

Yeah, it's gonna happen.:grinning:


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I heard Anthony Johnson is playing tonight, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> I heard Anthony Johnson is playing tonight, but I'm not sure.


Yep, I heard he is playing over Eddie Gill.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Sacramento vs. Indiana Game Thread (12/03)*

Indiana's Starters





































John Edwards/Austin Croshere/James Jones/Fred Jones/Jamaal Tinsley


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

If we don't have more rebounds than the Pacers that would be pathetic, but for some reason I can see it happening


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Webber looks great 14 Points (7/7 FG) 4 Boards, 2 Assists


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

webb 7-7 in the first q, the pacer starters cant contain him


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

12 FG/10 Assists

Nicey Nice.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Webber's barely giving any effort and he's killing Indy.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

i think out bench is gonna get alot of pt


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Halftime:

Pacers 47
Kings 60

WEBBER: 22 pts, 4 Reb
Miller: 15 pts, 9 Reb

It looks like the Kings are giving an effort on the boards and loose balls today, which is very good news.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> If we don't have more rebounds than the Pacers that would be pathetic, but for some reason I can see it happening


It feels good to be wrong

Kings Rebounds: 30
Pacers Rebounds: 15


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> 
> 
> It feels good to be wrong
> ...


haha yes it does 
wow peja is having a bad first half


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

this is best ive seen webb play all season lets hope this trend continues.








1000 posts :grinning:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

91-67 going to the 4th.

It's Martin-Evans-Daniels time:rock:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> 1000 posts :grinning:


:greatjob:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

could we get 8 players in double figures? would that be a sac record


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

kings 113
indy 87

Player of the game: Cwebb 31min 29pts 13-19fg 8reb 4 ast 4 stls

6 players in double figures


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Box Score


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Recap: Kings Mosey Past Pacers


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

10-1 the last 11 games.

:djparty:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Wow after that 0-3 start by Sac Town, I really didn't expect them to bounce back so quickly and play this good.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> Wow after that 0-3 start by Sac Town, I really didn't expect them to bounce back so quickly and play this good.


I want to join your Hedo fan club.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Sympathy not shown as Kings rip Pacers: Indiana, missing six players due to various reasons, can't box out the full-strength host team 

Kings notes: Pacer has warm Arco reunion

Postgame Quotes-vs. Indiana


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Some more pics from the game:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Correct Predictions (Updated 12/03):

Jewelz: 2
Pejavlade: 2
Pure Scorer: 2
doctor_darko: 2
HallOfFamer: 2
O2K: 2
S-Star: 2
fjkdsi: 2
bball251: 1
Matt85163: 2
Yyzlin: 2
gfunk: 1
halfbreed: 2
Fracture: 1
Bruno: 2
Plastic Man: 2
MJG: 2
theBirdman: 2
Tooeasy: 0
Andrejos: 2
Laker Freak: 2
Celts11: 2
kaz8teen: 2
hobojoe: 2
HoopStar: 2
SacTown16: 2
maKINGSofgreatness: 0
Zalgirinis: 2
Ben: 2
KTLuvsMikeBibby: 2
q: 2
Amareca: 2
Epadfield: 2
chapi: 1
Greg Ostertag!: 2
RhettO: 2
jcintosun911: 1
Ravnos: 2
Pan Mengtu: 2
RiDirkulous: 2
conkeso: 2
Baron Davis: 2


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

I predicted that we were going to lose to the Bucks, this might shatter my dreams of becoming a supporting member


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> I predicted that we were going to lose to the Bucks, this might shatter my dreams of becoming a supporting member


Hopefully you'll win. :greatjob:


----------

